# 2001 Nissan Altima radiator coolant not circulating



## NelzThaDon (Jun 16, 2016)

ive been having problems with my radiator there's seems to be no circulation what so ever when i turn my vehicle on even after allowing it to run for a few minutes. This problem is giving me over heating issues. also my cars rpms arent rising properly when i give it gas. theres a huge delay on the pick up of my vehicle also i have to floor it in order for the car to drive normal.

please help.:crying:

p.s. ive had the spark plugs, spark plug wires, thermostat, distributor, and alternator all replaced just this past week do to other issue that arose.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check to see if the cat is plugged up, any codes???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

No coolant circulation is most likely due to a broken water pump.


----------

